# Cops: Man tries double dip shoplift [Detail cops make the pinch]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

_Thanks to Jim and Joe, this suspect got away from me earlier that day when he pulled the same stunt at CVS._

Cops: Man tries double dip shoplift [*Detail cops make the pinch*]

Suspect allegedly stole drill, came back 
*ATTLEBORO* - Wrongdoers often return to the scene of the crime, the old saying goes. But this time, alert cops were standing by.

Patrolman James Miller was working a construction detail on the Newport Avenue bridge about 8:10 a.m. Thursday, when he spotted a car similar to one used a day earlier by a suspected shoplifter at Home Depot.

Miller and his partner, Joseph Rebelo, who had investigated the shoplifting report on Wednesday, returned to the store after they saw a suspicious gray Saab convertible headed that way, police said.

Read More
Cops: Man tries double dip shoplift - The Sun Chronicle Online - News


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/f79/cops-man-tries-double-dip-shoplift-88383/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Double-Dipping is never good:










TIMMY: What are you doing?
GEORGE: What?
TIMMY: Did...did you just double-dip that chip?
GEORGE: Excuse me?
TIMMY: You double-dipped the chip!
GEORGE: "Double-dipped"? What are you talking about?
TIMMY: You dipped the chip. You took a bite. And you dipped again.
GEORGE: So...?
TIMMY: That's like putting your whole mouth right in the dip! From now on, when you take a chip - just take one dip and end it!


----------

